# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Κυλλήνης (Kyllini report)

## periplanomenos1

Νέο θέμα για το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης.Γνωστό λόγω των ακτοπλοϊκών συνδέσεων με τη Ζάκυνθο και την Κεφαλονιά.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα 3/5/2010 το εμπορικο πλοιο ΑΝΤ στο λιμανι.


ΠΗΓΗ:AIS

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα 7/5/2010 το ρυμουλκο christos v.Πρεπει να παιρνει τις φορτιγιδες απο την εκβαθυνση για να ριχνει το χωμα στο πελαγος.


ΠΗΓΗ:AIS

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα 19/5 το δεξαμενοπλοιο alexandroupolis εξω απο το λιμανι.Εχει παει να ανεφοδιασει την αεροπορικη βαση της Ανδραβιδας.

ΠΗΓΗ:ΑΙS

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εφυγε το ρυμουλκο 'CHRISTOS V' απο το λιμανι.Φαινετε να τελειωσε τη δουλεια του με τις φορτιγιδες.

ΠΗΓΗ:AIS

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι, ητανε να ερθει στο λιμανι το εμπορικο πλοιο 'CALYPSO'.Γιατι περασε το λιμανι και κατεβενει προς Κατακολο ;
Οποιος ξερει ειναι ευπροσδεκτος να απαντησει.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Την αποφαση να προχωρησουν στην καταληψη του λιμανιου της Κυλληνης,ελαβε το Δημοτικο Συμβουλιο του Δημου Κυλληνης,το οποιο διαμαρτυρεται για τις αλλαγες που φερνει στην Αυτοδιοικηση ο ''Καλλικρατης''.

ΠΗΓΗ:ΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΣΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ   www.imerazante.gr

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Στο site της ημερας ειναι ολες οι πληροφοριες για την καταληψη του λιμενα Κυλληνης.

www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/kullini-2505/

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Αρκετα μειωμενη σε σχεση με περυσι και πολυ περισσοτερο σε αντιστοιχια με το 2008,ηταν η κινηση στην γραμμη Κυλληνης-Ζακυνθου για το τριημερο του Αγιου Πνευματος,με βαση τα στοιχεια του Λιμεναρχεου.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Κλειστο θα ειναι απο αυριο το λιμανι της Κυλληνης,υστερα απο ομοφωνη αποφαση που ελαβε το Δημοτικο Συμβουλιο της περιοχης,το οποιο διαμαρτυρεται για τη νεα διοικητικη μεταρρυθμιση που ακουει στο ονομα ''Καλλικρατης''.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για την καταληψη του λιμενα εδω:
www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/kullini-2705/

----------


## Trakman

Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση φίλε μου! :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Δεν κανει τιποτα φιλε Γιωργο.  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα το εμπορικο πλοιο ''RADES'' στο λιμανι.Φοτο απο το AIS(marinetraffic). Λυπαμαι δεν ειχα αλλη εικονα :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Κανενα ακτοπλοικο δρομολογιο δεν προκειται να πραγματοποιηθει απο τις 06.00 της Δευτερας εως τις 06.00 τις Τριτης,λογω τις 24ωρης απεργιας των ναυτικων.

ΠΗΓΗ:ΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΣΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ www.imerazante.gr

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα το εμπορικο πλοιο ''PRUDENTIAL'' στο λιμανι.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα ηρθε τα ξημεροματα το δεξαμενοπλοιο ''ALEXANDROUPOLIS'' για να ανεφοδιασει την αεροπορικη βαση της Ανδραβιδας.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Xτες ηρθε το εμπορικο πλοιο ''KORAY OZGUN''.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Την Παρασκευη 16/7 ηρθε το εμπορικο πλοιο ''FULDEN'' σημαιας Τουρκιας

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε και μια φοτο ακομη με τον ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΚΑΛΒΟ στις 23.30 το βραδυ

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις τακτικές ενημερώσεις από την Κυλλήνη!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα ηρθε το τανκερ AFROS IV στο λιμανι.
Οριστε και 2 φοτο :

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Προχθες 7/8 ηρθε στο λιμανι το εμπορικο πλοιο 'ROSE'
Οριστε μια φοτο οπου το πλοιο ηταν εξω απο το λιμανι:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε δυο χτεσινες φοτο του πλοιου ROSE στο λιμανι το πρωι την ωρα που ξεφορτωνε:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα ηρθε το δεξαμενοπλοιο ALEXANDROUPOLIS εξω απο το λιμανι.
Οριστε και 3 φοτο :

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα ηρθε το κοτερο BIG EAGLE εξω απο το λιμανι.
Οριστε και 3 φοτο :

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα το μεσημερι ηρθε το εμπορικο πλοιο 'ALFA DRAGON'
Oριστε δυο φοτο του πλοιου :

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια φοτο του alfa dragon πανω απο το ionian star

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χτες το πρωι ηρθε το δεξαμενοπλοιο alexandroupolis εξω απο το λιμανι.
Οριστε δυο φοτο :

----------


## Appia_1978

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους φίλους από Κυλλήνη και Ζάκυνθο!!!

Kyllini Kopie.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση φιλε appia !!!
Εξαιρετικη φοτο !!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ !!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Την μειωση των δρομολογιων των πλοιων στη γραμμη της Κυλληνης με τη Ζακυνθο ζητησε η κοινοπραξια,ως μετρο για την αντιμετωπιση των προβληματων που δημιουργουνται απο την απεργια των ιδιοκτητων βυτιοφορων οχηματων και την ελλειψη καυσιμων.

ΠΗΓΗ:ΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΣΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ  www.imerazante.gr

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Για λιγο ακομη επαρκουν τα καυσιμα που εχουν τα πλοια της γραμμης Κυλληνης-Ζακυνθου,κατι που σημαινει οτι απο το Σαββατο υπαρχει σοβαρο ενδεχομενο να σταματησουν τα δρομολογια και το νησι (ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ) να αποκλειστει δια θαλασσης.

ΠΗΓΗ:ΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΣΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ  www.imerazante.gr

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Θορυβο εχει προκαλεσει στην κοινη γνωμη οτι η κοινοπραξια των πλοιων θα εκτελει τεσσερα δρομολογια απο 1η Νοεμβριου,αντι για πεντε που γινονταν την περσινη χειμερινη περιοδο.

ΠΗΓΗ:ΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΣΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ www.imerazante.gr

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια φοτο του λιμανιου το καλοκαιρι.Αφιερωμενη στον εορταζοντα Trakman !!!

----------


## Trakman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!
Και σε ευχαριστούμε για τις ανταποκρίσεις σου από την όμορφη Κυλλήνη!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα ηρθε εξω απο το λιμανι το δεξαμενοπλοιο 'ALEXANDROUPOLIS'.
Alexandroupolis.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Xτες το πρωι ηρθε το εμορικο πλοιο GREEN CEDAR.
IMG_2304.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο ακομη του GREEN CEDAR
GREEN CEDAR.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Η φορτιγιδα Μαριαννα στον εμπορικο ντοκο του λιμανιου !!!
IMG_2328.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω:http://www.ermisnews.gr/index.php/za...11-22-09-07-31

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω:http://www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/na...onia-22-11-10/

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριεςεδω:http://www.ermisnews.gr/index.php/za...11-24-09-36-03

Y.Γ:Δειτε και λιγο την φοτο !!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ενα βιντεακι με το Ιονις να κανει εισοδο στον λιμενα Κυλληνης.
Αφιερωμενο στους gamemaniac,pantelis2009.f/b delfini,Trakman,Sylver23 και σε ολο το nautilia !!  :Wink: 
http://www.greektube.org/content/view/128691/2/

Θελω να μου πειτε πως σας φανηκε το βιντεο και το τραγουδι !!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταρχάς, να σε ευχαριστήσω για τον κόπο σου  :Very Happy: 

Το βίντεο μου αρέσει πολύ. Εάν επιτρέπεται να ασκήσω λίγο κριτική, θα συνιστούσα την επόμενη φορά να προσπαθήσεις ίσως να στήσεις την κάμερα σε ένα τρίποδο για ακόμα καλύτερη εικόνα.

Η αρχή με το Ιονίς πάνω από τη φορτηγίδα είναι καταπληκτική και το τραγούδι πολύ καλό!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω φιλε μου για τα καλα σου λογια,ακομη δεν εχω τριποδο φιλε θα παρω ενα καποια στιγμη στο μελλον !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ανεβαζω ενα ακομη βιντεακι αφιερωμενο στους gamemaniac,Appia_1978,pantelis2009,f/b delfini,sylver23,Trakman και σε ολο το nautilia..!!!  :Wink: 
http://www.greektube.org/content/view/128754/2/

Θελω να μου πειτε πως σας φανηκε το βιντεο και το τραγουδι !!

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ωραίος ο Ionian Star.Το τραγούδι στο βιντεάκι του προσθέτει δράση λες και θα δεις καποια κοντρα κατα τη γνώμη μου  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μερικες φοτο απο τα καινουργια εργα που γινονται στο λιμανι !!! 

IMG_3171.JPGIMG_3173.JPGIMG_3172.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε :-D
Και τι ακριβώς κατασκευάζεται;

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Φιλε μου απο οτι εχω ακουσει τα εκδοτηρια εισητηριων θα μεταφερθουν εκει και θα ανοιχτει νεος δρομος !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Oριστε 2 φοτο απο τις καμερες που τοποθετηθηκαν στον εμπορικο ντοκο !!!
IMG_3181.JPGIMG_3180.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σας παρουσιαζω ενα βιντεο με την εισοδο του Ιονις στο λιμανι.Το βιντεο ειναι αφιερωμενο στους φιλους gamemaniac,pantelis2009,f/b delfini,appia_1978,nkr,ithakos,Καρολος και σε ολους τους φιλους του θεματος και του πλοιου !!!  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9byhgBnByo

----------


## Appia_1978

Κάμερες, ε; Έφτασε η δήθεν "πρόοδος" και στην ήσυχη Κυλλήνη ...; :roll:

Ωραίο βίντεο :-D

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω φιλε μου για τα καλα σου λογια !!  :Very Happy: 
Τωρα για τις καμερες πρεπει να μπηκαν για την γενικη αναβαθμιση του λιμενα !!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια φοτο απο τα μηχανηματα φορτοεκφορτωσης των εμπορικων πλοιων !!! 
IMG_3184.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Καιρός ήταν να γίνει και κάτι στην Κυλλήνη. Κριμά μόνο, που διακόψανε και παρατήσανε τη σιδηροδρομική συγκοινωνία. Ειδικά για ξένους τουρίστες, δε θα ήταν άσχημα να εξακολουθούσε η γραμμή. 
Επίσης, ωραία που γίνεται και κάτι στον εμπορευματικό τομέα :-D

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης υπηρχε ενα μικρο εκδρομικο σκαφος το Aegean Sea , το οποιο εκτελουσε μονοημερες κρουαζιερες μεχρι τη Ζακυνθο και την Κεφαλονια !!
101_3233.jpg115_0275.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Γνωρίζεις μήπως πώς τα πήγε από κίνηση;

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Φιλε μου αυτο δεν το γνωριζω.Παντως λιγες μερες που ειχα κατεβει τον Αυγουστο στην Κυλληνη το θυμαμαι να φευγει καποια πρωινα απο το λιμανι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## despo

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν είναι το ίδιο πλοίο που πέρυσι έκανε εκδρομές απο Χίο για Τσεσμέ ;

----------


## IONIAN STAR

To εκδοτηριο εισητηριων της ΑΝΕΖ βρισκετε εκει που ηταν το εκδοτηριο εισητηριων της STRINTZIS FERRIES.
115_0431.jpg115_0646.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ποδαρικο για το 2013 στην Κυλληνη εκανε το πλοιο Ζακυνθος Ι !!
ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ 22-12-2012 (304).jpgΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ 22-12-2012 (340).jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω : http://ilialive.gr/%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%B...%B7%CF%82.html

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω : http://www.ilialive.gr/%CE%B5%CE%BD%...%BA%CE%B7.html

----------


## IONIAN STAR

*Πανέτοιμο να αντιμετωπίσει τις «προκλήσεις» του φετινού καλοκαιριού και να εξυπηρετήσει τις ανάγκες όλων των επιβατών, που φέτος αναμένονται ιδιαίτερα αυξημένοι, αλλά και των κατοίκων της περιοχής είναι το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης. Η νέα πύλη του λιμανιού άρχισε ήδη να χρησιμοποιείται, το ισόγειο του κτηρίου των Λιμενικών Υπηρεσιών «ζωντάνεψε» με τη δημιουργία νέων καταστημάτων, ενώ και τρίτη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία διεκδικεί το μερίδιό της στην εξυπηρέτηση των επισκεπτών από και προς τα νησιά του Ιονίου. Το μεγάλο όμως «στοίχημα» που έχει βάλει με τον εαυτό του το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Κυλλήνης είναι… να «κατεβάσει» τον κόσμο στο λιμάνι για τον νυχτερινό, καλοκαιρινό περίπατο και την ψυχαγωγία του!*
*Ένα ακόμα πλοίο στη γραμμή!*
Αίτηση προκειμένου να αναλάβει και αυτή με τη σειρά της κάποια από τα δρομολόγια της γραμμής από και προς τη Ζάκυνθο και την Κεφαλονιά έχει καταθέσει η εταιρεία «STRINTZIS» με το πλοίο «Επτάνησος».
Μετά τα πέντε πλοία (Ανδρέας Κάλβος, Διονύσιος Σολωμός, IONIS, Ionian Star και Ζάκυνθος -1) της Κοινοπραξίας Πλοίων Ζακύνθου και το «Νήσος Κεφαλονιά» της Kefalonian Lines, η εταιρεία «STRINTZIS» θα είναι η τρίτη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία που θα δραστηριοποιείται στην περιοχή και το πλοίο «Επτάνησος» το… έβδομο πλοίο της γραμμής!
«Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα υπάρχουν μέρες στο λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης που θα αναχωρούν ταυτόχρονα πέντε πλοία» είπε στην εφ. «Πατρίς» ο πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Κυλλήνης κ. *Ανδρέας Κορομηλάς* και συνέχισε: «Η συνύπαρξη όλων αυτών των πλοίων στο λιμάνι θα οδηγήσει σε έναν υγιή ανταγωνισμό, ο οποίος θα μεταφραστεί σε ακόμα καλύτερες και ποιοτικότερες υπηρεσίες προς τους επιβάτες. Εμείς πάντως σαν Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο είμαστε πανέτοιμοι να υποδεχθούμε τους ταξιδιώτες του φετινού καλοκαιριού και όχι μόνο!».
Το «Επτάνησος» αναμένει την έγκριση των δρομολογίων του εντός των επόμενων ημερών από το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας προκειμένου να ξεκινήσει τα ταξίδια του!
*Χώρος περιπάτου και αναψυχής!*

Παραδόθηκε, διοικητικά, τις προηγούμενες μέρες στο Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Κυλλήνης η νέα πύλη του λιμανιού, η οποία έχει αρχίσει σταδιακά να χρησιμοποιείται από τους ταξιδιώτες, συμβάλλοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο στην αποσυμφόρηση της κίνησης μέσα στην πόλη της Κυλλήνης.
Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες αναμένεται η ηλεκτροδότηση και των νέων εκδοτηρίων από τη Δ.Ε.Η., προκειμένου να ξεκινήσουν και αυτά να λειτουργούν, συμβάλλοντας στην ακόμα καλύτερη εικόνα του λιμανιού της Κυλλήνης.
Ωστόσο, μιλώντας στην εφ. «Πατρίς» ο πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου κ. *Ανδρέας Κορομηλάς* τόνισε: «Στόχος μας είναι να κατεβάσουμε τον κόσμο στο λιμάνι για τον νυχτερινό του περίπατο και την ψυχαγωγία του. ΓιΆ αυτό το λόγο, σε συνεργασία με το Λιμεναρχείο, αποφασίσαμε μισή ώρα μετά την εκτέλεση του τελευταίου νυχτερινού δρομολογίου να κλείνουν οι κεντρικές πύλες του λιμένα, επιτρέποντας την πρόσβαση μόνο σε πεζούς και σε ποδήλατα. Έτσι οι κάτοικοι της περιοχής αλλά και οι φίλοι του λιμανιού μας θα μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν την βόλτα τους. Μια βόλτα που μπορεί να συνδυαστεί άνετα με έναν καφέ ή ένα αναψυκτικό στην πολυτελέστατη καφετέρια που λειτουργεί στο ισόγειο του κτηρίου των υπηρεσιών του λιμένα, το οποίο αποκτά σιγά – σιγά καταστήματα και την δική του δυναμική!».
*«Αναμένουμε αύξηση της κίνησης»*

Αυξημένη έως και 20% αναμένεται φέτος η κίνηση στο λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης, με τα πρώτα «δείγματα» να αποτυπώνονται στην αυξημένη κίνηση των ημερών του Πάσχα.
«Η κίνηση των ημερών ήταν αυξημένη κυρίως και λόγω του καλοκαιρινού Πάσχα» είπε στην εφ. «Πατρίς» ο ναυτιλιακός πράκτορας της Κυλλήνης κ. *Νίκος Κόλλιας* και συνέχισε: «Ωστόσο αναμένουμε μια σχετική αύξηση της κίνησης και κατά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες και η εκτίμησή μας αυτή έχει να κάνει με τον αυξημένο αριθμό των τσάρτερ που έχουν ξεκινήσει ήδη στη Ζάκυνθο και την Κεφαλονιά. Αυτό που δεν μπορούμε ακόμα να γνωρίζουμε είναι η κίνηση σε ότι αφορά στους Έλληνες ταξιδιώτες. Πάντως, το επόμενο διάστημα των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων η κίνηση αναμένεται μικρή, ενώ η επόμενη μεγάλη έξοδος, σε ότι αφορά πάντα στους Έλληνες ταξιδιώτες, αναμένεται το τριήμερο του Αγίου Πνεύματος.

Πηγη : http://www.patrisnews.com/

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα πρέπει να γίνει σκέψη για την ενεργοποίηση ξανά της γραμμής του ΟΣΕ.

----------


## despo

> Θα πρέπει να γίνει σκέψη για την ενεργοποίηση ξανά της γραμμής του ΟΣΕ.


Οχι, φίλε Appia 1978 σε αυτά τα θέματα είμαστε ... Αφρικανική χώρα και ισως και κάτι χειρότερο. Οχι μόνο δεν αναπτύσσουμε το σιδηροδρομικό μας δίκτυο, κλείνουμε και πολλές γραμμές απο τις υπάρχουσες !

----------


## Appia_1978

Δυστυχώς, δυστυχώς ... Πόσο άνετα ήταν, κατέβαινες από το πλοίο, έμπαινες στο τρένο, άλλαζες πιστεύω στον Πύργο και πήγαινες Αθήνα ...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα το απογευμα εξω απο το λιμανι της Κυλληνης ηρθε ενα εφοδιαστικο του Πολεμικου Ναυτικου !
Εικόνα 130.jpgΕικόνα 133.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα. Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση  :Smile:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πριν απο λιγο κατεφτασε στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης το ιστιοφορο Allure !
100_2003.jpg100_2004.jpg100_2005.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χτες το απογευμα εφτασε στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης το κοτερο ZALIV III.Επισης στο λιμανι βρισκοταν ενα καταμαραν το οποιο κινητε με ηλιακη ενεργεια και το Ζακυνθος Ι !
100_2033.jpg100_2037.jpgIMG1067.jpgIMG1066.jpgIMG1075.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χτες το βραδυ στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης βρισκοταν το κοτερο Panter 2.Επισης στην ακρη του λιμανιου ηταν το Ζακυνθος Ι !!
100_2227.jpg100_2249.jpg100_2259.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

*Το Νοέμβριο ανοίγουν τα νέα εκδοτήρια – Προοπτικές για κοντέινερ στον εμπορικό σταθμό*Ολοκληρώνεται μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες σταδιακά ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Κυλλήνης για το επιβατικό λιμάνι – πύλη προς την Ζάκυνθο και την Κεφαλονιά. Μέσα στο Νοέμβριο ξεκινά η λειτουργία των νέων εκδοτηρίων εισιτηρίων, ενώ προχωρούν τα έργα για την ασφάλεια του λιμένα και την ανάπτυξη του εμπορικού σταθμού με προοπτικές σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες για κάλυψη αναγκών υποδοχής εμπορευματοκιβωτίων(κοντέινερ). 

Σε δηλώσεις του ο πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Κυλλήνης, Ανδρέας Κορομηλάς, τόνισε πως απομένουν μόνο λίγα βήματα ακόμα για να ολοκληρωθεί η εικόνα του λιμανιού της Κυλλήνης, ώστε να δείχνει ένα σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό λιμάνι. «Τον επόμενο μήνα ξεκινά η μεταφορά των εκδοτηρίων εισιτηρίων των ναυτιλιακών εταιριών, από τα παραπήγματα που υπάρχουν στο λιμάνι, στο καινούργιο συγκρότημα που έχουμε ετοιμάσει. Θα δοθεί και η νέα είσοδος ολοκληρωτικά στα οχήματα. Ταυτόχρονα έχουμε ενταχθεί στο ΕΣΠΑ για να κατασκευάσουμε τον βόρειο προβλήτα και έτσι θα έχουμε ένα καταπληκτικό χώρο εναπόθεσης εμπορευμάτων» τόνισε ο κ. Κορομηλάς. 

Αναφερόμενος στα θέματα ασφαλείας αλλά και ανάπτυξης, ο πρόεδρος του Λιμενικού Ταμείου δήλωσε πως «…το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης που είναι το μοναδικό στο οποίο έχει εφαρμοστεί ο ISPS Code, το σύγχρονο σύστημα ασφαλείας, είναι ένα λιμάνι που αναμένει μεγάλη εμπορική ανταπόκριση, μιας και η επιβατική έχει κατοχυρωθεί αφού αποτελεί την πύλη της θαλάσσιας γέφυρας από και προς την Ζάκυνθο και την Κεφαλονιά. Πιστεύω ότι προσφέρουμε στον τόπο μας ένα σύγχρονο λιμάνι. Με δεδομένο ότι και το Κατάκολο σύντομα αξιοποιείται, η Ηλεία θα έχει δύο άξονες ανάπτυξης, γιατί πιστεύω ότι πάντα το λιμάνι σημαίνει ανάπτυξη».

Εστιάζοντας ιδιαίτερα στο θέμα της ασφάλειας είπε ότι «…το ISPS Code στην Κυλλήνη λειτουργεί δύο – τρία χρόνια. Θα το επεκτείνουμε σε όλο το χώρο καθώς έχουμε την απαραίτητη έγκριση και θα είναι όλα υπό έλεγχο. Από τη νέα χρονιά θα κλείσει με κιγκλιδώματα όλο το λιμάνι και θα αποτελέσει τον ασφαλέστερο επιβατικό και εμπορικό λιμένα της Δυτικής Ελλάδας».

Πέρα από τα νέα εκδοτήρια και τον εμπορικό σταθμό στο νέο προβλήτα ο κ. Κορομηλάς αναφέρθηκε και σε μερικές ακόμα κινήσεις που απομένουν για να ολοκληρωθεί η εικόνα του λιμανιού, όπως οι παρεμβάσεις σε έκταση τριών στρεμμάτων δίπλα στη νέα είσοδο. «Πιστεύω ότι μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα έχουν προχωρήσει τα τεύχη δημοπράτησης και έως την άνοιξη του νέου έτους θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί και εκεί οι εργασίες» εξήγησε ο πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Κυλλήνης.

Πηγη : http://www.ilialive.gr/

Χτες το βραδυ τα φωτα του νεου κτιριου ηταν αναμενα.

----------


## Appia_1978

> ανάπτυξη του εμπορικού σταθμού με προοπτικές σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες για κάλυψη αναγκών υποδοχής εμπορευματοκιβωτίων.


Και πώς θα προωθηθούν αυτά παραπέρα; Μέχρι να τελειώσει η Ολυμπία Οδός και φτάσει στην Ανδραβίδα, θα περάσουν ακόμα ... αιώνες ...




> το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης που είναι το μοναδικό στο οποίο έχει εφαρμοστεί ο ISPS Code, «…το ISPS Code στην Κυλλήνη λειτουργεί δύο – τρία χρόνια.»


Να βάλω τα γέλια ή τα κλάματα; Όποιος θέλει μπαίνει, όποιος θέλει βγαίνει  :Wink: 

Y.Γ.: Φίλε Ιόνιαν Σταρ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μας κρατάς ενήμερους όσον αφορά την Κυλλήνη  :Smile:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

*Σώθηκε την τελευταία στιγμή άτομο με αναπηρία που επέβαινε στο όχημα*
Χάρη στις αγωνιώδεις προσπάθειες των κατοίκων και των ανθρώπων του λιμανιού της Κυλλήνης, σώθηκε ένας άντρας με σοβαρά προβλήματα αναπηρίας από βέβαιο θάνατο. Το αυτοκίνητο που επέβαινε και βρισκόταν δίπλα στα κιόσκια των εισιτηρίων των ναυτιλιακών εταιριών, κάτω από αδιευκρίνιστες συνθήκες, «τσούλησε» προς τη θάλασσα και την τελευταία στιγμή «σκάλωσε» στην άκρη της προκυμαίας. Οι κάτοικοι έσπευσαν και μετά από μεγάλη προσπάθεια, έβγαλαν τον άτυχο άντρα από το αυτοκίνητο, το οποίο κατάφεραν να μην πέσει στο νερό.

Όλα συνέβησαν λίγο πριν από τις δέκα το βράδυ. Ο αλλοδαπός οδηγός το αυτοκινήτου μάρκας VW Golf, σταμάτησε δίπλα στα εκδοτήρια για Κεφαλονιά. Ξαφνικά, θαμώνες από την απέναντι καφετέρια, είδαν το αυτοκίνητο να κινείται προς τη θάλασσα, να φτάνει στην άκρη της προκυμαίας και τελικά να πέφτει προς τη θάλασσα. Σε ένα τσιμεντένιο «σκαλοπάτι» σταμάτησε το όχημα αλλά πλέον το μισό βρισκόταν στον αέρα πάνω από το νερό. 

Μέσα στο όχημα σε κατάσταση πανικού, βρισκόταν ένας άντρας με κινητικά προβλήματα ανήμπορος να αντιδράσει. Οι κάτοικοι έτρεξαν προς το αυτοκίνητο, κατάφεραν να το συγκρατήσουν προτού πέσει στο νερό και να βγάλουν άμεσα τον άντρα που βρισκόταν μέσα. 

Στη συνέχεια με τη συνδρομή και των αντρών του Λιμενικού, αναζητήθηκαν σχοινιά και ένα μεγαλύτερο όχημα για να τραβήξουν το αυτοκίνητο από εκεί. Τελικά μετά από περίπου μισή ώρα η βραδινή αυτή περιπέτεια στο λιμάνι είχε αίσιο τέλος. 
Ο αλλοδαπός οδηγός του αυτοκινήτου και ο έλληνας επιβάτης του, αποφάσισαν μετά το σοκ που υπέστησαν να μη συνεχίσουν το ταξίδι τους, αλλά να επιστρέψουν στο σπίτι τους στον Πύργο.

Πηγη : http://www.ilialive.gr/

Για την ανελκυση του αυτοκινητου χρησιμοποιηθηκε ενα κλαρκ και το τζιπ του λιμενικου.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ας δουμε δυο φωτογραφιες του νεου κτιριου με τα φωτα αναμενα !!
IMG1374.jpgIMG1375.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφο  :Smile:  Αυτό που χρειάζεται τώρα, είναι και η αντίστοιχη κίνηση. Και γιατί όχι, εμπορικά!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ποδαρικο για το 2014 εκανε το Ιονιαν Σταρ !!
Εικόνα 117.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ούτε ένα…. χιλιοστό δεν υπάρχει πλέον διαθέσιμο στο λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης για τον οποιονδήποτε που θα σκεφτεί να προβεί σε κάποια παραβατική πράξη, αφού, όλος ο χώρος «σκανάρεται» επί 24ώρου βάσεως από τις πλέον σύγχρονες, ψηφιακές, ρομποτικές κάμερες που μπήκαν από προχθές σε λειτουργία.
Η ακτίνα παρακολούθησης των καμερών αγγίζει ακόμα και την πιο μικρή γωνία μέσα στο λιμάνι, ενώ για το όλο έργο έχει ενημερωθεί από την πρώτη στιγμή και η Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων.
Το νέο σύστημα ηλεκτρονικής παρακολούθησης του λιμανιού της Κυλλήνης συνδέθηκε και συμπληρώνει το παλιό πρωτόκολλο ασφαλείας  ISPS, το οποίο λειτουργεί σε ελάχιστα λιμάνια της χώρας μας.
Οι κάμερες είναι όλες ορατές και αν και οι δυνατότητές τους είναι απεριόριστες δεν «ζουμάρουν» τα οχήματα ούτε τους επιβάτες, αλλά λειτουργούν, σύμφωνα με τα όσα προβλέπει η Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων σε πρωτόκολλο περιπολίας (patrol mode).
Τα «τυφλά σημεία» που άφηνε στο λιμάνι το παλαιότερο σύστημα ISPS έχουν εξαφανιστεί, αφού οι νέες κάμερες, που λειτουργούν ρομποτικά και είναι τελευταίας τεχνολογίας, καλύπτουν η μία τα κενά σημεία της άλλης.
Οι καταγραφές των καμερών, υψηλής ασφάλειας και ευκρίνειας, θα φυλάσσονται για 15 ημέρες, ενώ στη συνέχεια θα καταστρέφονται. Σε περίπτωση ωστόσο που σημειωθεί κάποιο περιστατικό στο λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης, οι καταγραφές μπορούν να σταλούν για περαιτέρω ανάλυση στα εγκληματολογικά εργαστήρια της ΕΛ.ΑΣ.
«Με την τοποθέτηση και των τελευταίων καμερών συμπληρώνουμε τα μέτρα ασφαλείας του λιμανιού μας, μετατρέποντάς το σε ένα από ασφαλέστερα λιμάνια της χώρας» είπε στο Patrisnews.com ο πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Κυλλήνης κ. *Ανδρέας Κορομηλάς* και συνέχισε: «Το σχέδιο αυτό ήταν επιβεβλημένο. Πλέον πάνω από το λιμάνι μας απλώνεται μια ηλεκτρονική ομπρέλα προστασίας, ενώ το έργο έχει γνωστοποιηθεί και στην Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων».
Μιλώντας στo patrisnews.com και ο κ. *Σταύρος Χονδρός*, ο τεχνικός που εγκατέστησε το νέο δίκτυο των καμερών στο λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης είπε: «Καταφέραμε να εξαφανίσουμε τα «τυφλά σημεία» στο χώρο του λιμανιού. Υπάρχει μόνο ένα τέτοιο σημείο περίπου 6 δευτερολέπτων, το οποίο όμως δεν μας απασχολεί καθώς καλύπτεται από τις διπλανές του κάμερες. Οι κάμερες χρησιμοποιούν την πιο σύγχρονη τεχνολογία που υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι ψηφιακές, υψηλής ανάλυσης και ευκρίνειας, δεν καταγράφουν ήχο αλλά μόνο εικόνα και λειτουργούν ρομποτικά, σύμφωνα με τα όσα προβλέπουν τα πρωτόκολλα της Αρχής Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων. Οι δε καταγραφές δεν είναι προσβάσιμες σε κανέναν, παρά μόνο σε συγκεκριμένο υπάλληλο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Κυλλήνης».

Πηγη : http://www.patrisnews.com/

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Τα πλεονεκτήματα του προγράμματος Ελλάδα – Ιταλία 2007-2013 εκμεταλλεύεται το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Κυλλήνης. Μετά την εφαρμογή του ISPS Code στον τομέα της ασφάλειας που κατέστησε το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης, ανάμεσα στα ασφαλέστερα της χώρας, ξεκινά ο σχεδιασμός για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των επιβατών που διακινούνται από εκεί προς Κεφαλονιά, Ζάκυνθο και Ιθάκη. 

Πολύτιμο εργαλείο στην προσπάθεια αυτή αποτελεί το Guideport, μια πλατφόρμα ενημέρωσης στον τομέα των μεταφορών που αφορά στον άξονα «Ευρωπαϊκής Εδαφικής Συνεργασίας».
Το έργο έχει ως στόχο να βελτιώσει την πληροφόρηση και την παροχή οδηγιών των θέσεων που θα μειώσουν την κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση, η βελτίωση της πρόσβασης και η αύξηση της προστασίας και ασφάλειας των επιβατών και των φορτηγών αυτοκινήτων στους λιμένες και στις περιοχές εγγύς αυτών. Για το σκοπό αυτό θα αναπτυχθεί μια διαδικτυακή πύλη και μια ολοκληρωμένη ηλεκτρονική πλατφόρμα παροχής υπηρεσιών σε πραγματικό χρόνο, με σκοπό την αποφυγή καθυστερήσεων, τη μείωση των ατυχημάτων και του χρόνου αναμονής καθώς και τη δυνατότητα επιλογής της βέλτιστης διαδρομής πρόσβασης στους λιμένες.
Σύμφωνα με τις προτάσεις που έχουν κατατεθεί στο Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Κυλλήνης, από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες είναι οι εξής: 
1. Επιλογή βέλτιστης διαδρομής για πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι και αποφυγή κυκλοφοριακής συμφόρησης
2. Προστασία και Ασφάλεια λιμανιού 
3. Δυνατότητα εντοπισμού της θέσεως του οχήματος εντός και εγγύς του λιμένα με μεγάλη ακρίβεια
4. Ανίχνευση γεγονότων πιθανών καθυστερήσεων εντός και εγγύς του λιμένα.

Ιδιαίτερα για τους οδηγούς φορτηγών, η νέα πύλη θα παρέχει βελτιωμένη πληροφόρηση και οδηγίες σε πραγματικό χρόνο και θα υποστηρίζει μειωμένο συνολικό χρόνο μεταφοράς και κόστος μεταφερομένων αγαθών, βελτιωμένες συνθήκες μεταφοράς και αυξημένη ασφάλεια και προστασία για τα φορτία. Για τους χρήστες του αστικού δικτύου η πύλη θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα μεταξύ άλλων τη μείωση της αστικής συμφόρησης και βελτιωμένη πρόσβαση σε παροχές δικτύου.

Το έργο έχει ως στόχο να καταστήσει τις πύλες των λιμένων δελεαστικές στους επιβάτες και στις διαμετακομιστικές εταιρείες και να αυξήσει την ανταγωνιστικότητά τους σε διεθνικό επίπεδο. Αναμένεται καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής για τους κατοίκους των αστικών περιοχών κοντά στα λιμάνια, ως αποτέλεσμα των βελτιωμένων λειτουργιών του λιμένα, καλύτερη πρόσβαση και καθοδήγηση οχημάτων στο λιμάνι η οποία θα μειώσει το χρόνο έκθεσης σε καθυστερήσεις και της μόλυνσης ατμόσφαιρας.
Στην προσπάθεια αυτή συμμετέχουν η Αποκεντρωμένη Διοίκηση Πελοποννήσου, Δυτικής Ελλάδας και Ιονίου στην Ελλάδα και η Περιφέρεια της Apulia στην Ιταλία, δύο μεγάλα λιμάνια της Πάτρας και του Brindisi και το Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών το οποίο εξειδικεύεται στην ανάπτυξη, ολοκλήρωση και αποτίμηση ευφυών συστημάτων μεταφοράς. Το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης, συμμετέχοντας στο πρόγραμμα και εγκαθιστώντας ένα τέτοιο πληροφοριακό σύστημα, αναβαθμίζει περαιτέρω τη θέση του ανάμεσα στα μεγάλα λιμάνια της δυτικής Ελλάδας, του Ιονίου και της Αδριατικής.

Πηγη : http://www.ilialive.gr/

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Βραδυνες συναντησεις στη Κυλληνη...
100_2867.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πριν απο μερικες μερες στο λιμανι μας ειχαμε μια πολυτελη θαλαμηγο με ονομα LURSSEN...Eπισης εξω απο το λιμανι ηταν ενα ανεφοδιαστικο του Πολεμικου Ναυτικου.
100_3943.jpg100_3952.jpg100_3621.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οπως και περσι ετσι και φετος ποδαρικο στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης εκανε το Ιονιαν Σταρ.Οπως μας αποχαιρετησε για το 2014 ετσι μας καλωσορισε και για το 2015, με τρεις μακρυς σφυριγμους.Παρεα στο λιμανι ειχε τον Δ.Σολωμο ο οποιος ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια στις 29/12/2014.
115_1357.jpg115_1366.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Δελτιο Κυλληνης χτες 21/2/2015 το απογευμα !!
101_0085.jpg101_0194.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Κυλληνη Traffic...!!
115_1709.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφη, φίλε μου  :Smile: 

Τι ώρα είναι και οι τέσσερις εταιρείες ταυτόχρονα στο λιμάνι;

Καλό σου Πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω φιλε μου. Η συναντηση αυτη εγινε τη Μ. Δευτερα γυρο στις 16.15. Καλο Πασχα !!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης ηταν αυτες τις μερες το εμπορικο πλοιο LEUVEDIEΡ. 
115_1918.jpg115_1948.jpg

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης ηταν αυτες τις μερες το εμπορικο πλοιο LEUVEDIEΡ. 
> 115_1918.jpg115_1948.jpg


Το αλλο πλοιο αριστερα που μοιαζει με το neptune ploes  ποιο ειναι???????????? :Distrust:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Νησος Κεφαλονια

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Το Νησος Κεφαλονια


Γιατι το μαρτυρησατε?
Σεβομενοι το παρελθον του,μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να κανουμε πως δεν το γνωριζουμε? :Mask:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χτες και σημερα ειχαμε την ευκαιρια να δουμε δυο δεξαμενοπλοια στον κολπο εξω απο το λιμανι της Κυλληνης.
5/7/2015 Eviapetrol IV
000_0046.jpg

6/7/2015 Εlin Poseidon
000_0049.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Τα αδερφάκια
Eυχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χτες το μεσημερι στο λιμανι προσγειωθηκε και απογειωθηκε ενα ελικοπτερο. Ο λογος αγνωστος, το πιθανοτερο ομως ειναι να αφησε καποιον σε ενα κοτερο.
115_2057.jpg
Εδω κατα την απογειωση

----------


## Appia_1978

Επειδή μου αρέσουν πολύ και φωτογραφίζω και αεροπλάνα και ελικόπτερα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση και φωτογραφία  :Smile:  Πιστεύω πως το έχω ξαναδεί στην Κεφαλλονιά πέρυσι ή πρόπερσι, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα εξω απο το λιμανι ηταν το δεξαμενοπλοιο ELIN POSEIDON 
115_2095.jpg
Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο SteliosK !!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ποδαρικο για το 2016 στο λιμανι μας εκανε το Διονυσιος Σολωμος. Καλη χρονια σε ολους !! 
115_2685.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

*Τεχνικό πρόγραμμα 688.000 ευρώ από το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο*

Αν το 2015 ήταν ένα έτος τακτοποίησης για το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Κυλλήνης, το 2016 είναι η χρονιά των έργων, σύμφωνα με τον δήμαρχο Ανδραβίδας – Κυλλήνης και πρόεδρο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Ναμπίλ Μοράντ. Η χερσαία ζώνη λιμένα αυτή την χρονιά θα αλλάξει όψη, χάρη στο φιλόδοξο τεχνικό πρόγραμμα που ενέκρινε το ΔΣ Ανδραβίδας – Κυλλήνης για το ΔΛΤ Κυλλήνης. Συνολικά 688.100 ευρώ θα διατεθούν για μια σειρά έργων, που σκοπό έχουν να βελτιώσουν τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες προς τους επισκέπτες και ταξιδιώτες, να τονώσουν τον τουρισμό, να βελτιώσουν τις λιμενικές υποδομές, αλλά και να λύσουν χρόνια προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η έδρα του πρώην δήμου Κάστρου – Κυλλήνης.
Ο Ναμπίλ Μοράντ, τόνισε πως το περασμένο έτος έγιναν πολλές διορθωτικές κινήσεις στην οικονομική διαχείριση του Ταμείου και πλέον υπάρχει διαθέσιμο μεγάλο ποσό για την υλοποίηση έργων. Βάσει αυτών καταρτίστηκε ο φετινός προϋπολογισμός και το τεχνικό πρόγραμμα. Ο προϋπολογισμός μάλιστα αγγίζει τα 2.350.000 ευρώ και περιλαμβάνει το τεχνικό πρόγραμμα με έργα ύψους 688.000 ευρώ, στην χερσαία ζώνη του λιμένα. 
Έτσι σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα θα διατεθούν 50.000 για την συντήρηση και επισκευή του κτιρίου υπηρεσιών λιμένα, 60.000 ευρώ για την αντικατάσταση του ηλεκτροφωτισμού του λιμένα, 20.000 ευρώ για την περίφραξη του χώρου της βόρειας προβλήτας βάσει του ISPS Code, 12.600 ευρώ για την κατασκευή σκιάδων στο κτίριο των νέων εκδοτηρίων, 50.000 ευρώ για την ασφαλτόστρωση της δυτικής εισόδου, 100.000 ευρώ για την διαμόρφωση του ανατολικού τμήματος, 12.000 ευρώ για ελαιοχρωματισμούς στον μεταλλικό εξοπλισμό του λιμένα.
*
Θα γίνουν και αντιπλημμυρικά*
Ένα χρόνιο πρόβλημα της Κυλλήνης είναι το σημείο πίσω από το λιμάνι που σε κάθε νεροποντή πλημμυρίζει προκαλώντας προβλήματα σε καταστήματα και ιδιοκτησίες. Στο τεχνικό πρόγραμμα έχει προβλεφθεί το ποσό των 100.000 ευρώ για αντιπλημμυρικό έργο ενώ επίσης θα διατεθούν 17.500 ευρώ για τη συντήρηση και επισκευή του αντλιοστασίου του λιμένα. «Πρόκειται για ένα έργο που περιμένει η Κυλλήνη πολλά χρόνια, το αντιπλημμυρικό πίσω από το λιμάνι σε ένα σημείο που σε κάθε βροχή υπήρχε πρόβλημα και απορώ γιατί τόσα χρόνια δεν είχε γίνει. Είχα δηλώσει μετά τις τελευταίες πλημμύρες πως θα υλοποιήσουμε ένα αντιπλημμυρικό έργο ουσίας για να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα» σχολίασε ο κ. Μοράντ.
Επίσης το Λιμενικό Ταμείο θα διαθέσει το ποσό των 180.000 ευρώ για την αναδημιουργία αναψυκτήριου σε θέση που υπήρχε στο παρελθόν δίπλα στην παραλία του λιμένα. Είναι ένα έργο που θα αναβαθμίσει τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες προς τους επισκέπτες και θα αναζωογονήσει την παραλία, αλλά θα αποφέρει και έσοδα για το Λιμενικό Ταμείο. 
Τέλος το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Κυλλήνης θα προχωρήσει στην κατασκευή σύγχρονης ηλεκτρονικής γεφυροπλάστιγγας με κιόσκι, έργο ύψους 86.000 ευρώ. 
Ο κ. Μοράντ ανέφερε πως στόχος είναι στο μέλλον η Κυλλήνη να μετατραπεί σε έναν «πράσινο λιμένα» που θα δώσει τη δυνατότητα να ενταχθεί σε μεγαλύτερα επενδυτικά προγράμματα και να διεκδικήσει σημαντικά έργα αναβάθμισης. Έτσι θα προχωρήσουν και οι μελέτες για την επικαιροποίηση του Master Plan και όπως είπε χαρακτηριστικά «να φτάσει το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης εκεί που του αξίζει»…


ΠΗΓΗ : http://www.ilialive.gr

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης λειτουργουν πλεον τα νεα εκδοτηρια εισητηριων στην εισοδο του λιμανιου. Η λειτουργια των εκδοτηριων ξεκινησε τη Δευτερα 15/2.
115_3355.jpg115_3358.jpg115_3359.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Λίγο έλλειψε να θρηνήσουμε θύματα στο λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης το σούρουπο της Κυριακής. Κατά την αναχώρησή του πλοίου "Νήσος Κεφαλονιά", σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ένας από τους κάβους έσπασε και εκτινάχθηκε και χτύπησε πάνω στο κατάρτι ιστιοπλοϊκού σκάφους το οποίο και έκοψε προκαλώντας σοβαρές υλικές ζημιές.Από καθαρή τύχη δεν τραυματίστηκε κάποιος πολίτης που βρισκόταν στον προβλήτα. Οι άνεμοι που έπνεαν τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή ήταν αρκετά ισχυροί και πιθανότατα αποτελούν και την αιτία που προκλήθηκε το ατύχημα.Το πλοίο ήταν δεμένο στον προβλήτα και κόπηκε ο κάβος με αποτέλεσμα να παρασυρθεί. Για να αποφύγει τα χειρότερα το πλήρωμα με ελιγμούς έβγαλε το πλοίο από το λιμάνι για να οδηγηθεί και πάλι στη θέση του και να δέσει με ασφάλεια.

Πηγη : http://www.ilialive.gr/index.php?opt...&item_id=58393

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης εχουν αρχισει εργα διαπλατυνσης του δρομου μπροστα απο τα εκδοτηρια, καθως υπηρχε συμφορηση στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο του λιμανιου. 
117_1259.jpg117_1260.jpg117_1261.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χτες (18/11) στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης ειχε ερθει το δεξαμενοπλοιο EVIAPETROL IV. Ας δουμε επισης την σημερινη ταυτοχρονη αναχωρηση για Ζακυνθο στις 12.00.
117_2040.jpg117_2097.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης εχουν ολοκληρωθει οι εργασιες διαπλατυνσης του δρομου μπροστα απο τα εκδοτηρια. Επισης στην ακρη του λιμανιου υπαρχει ενας πλευστος φαρος.
117_2150.jpg117_2228.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης ηταν το Φ/Γ Alba.
117_0062.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Η τελευταια αναχωρηση του 2016 πραγματοποιηθηκε απο το Fior Di Levante προς Ζακυνθο ενω ποδαρικο για το 2017 εκανε το Ζακυνθος Ι προερχομενο απο Ζακυνθο. 
Καλη χρονια σε ολους !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Διαταγή “απαγόρευσης απόπλου” από το λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης*7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2018



Διαταγή απαγόρευσης απόπλου για Ε/Γ και Ο/Γ πλοίο στην γραμμή της Κυλλήνης προς Κεφαλονιά εκδόθηκε για πρώτη φορά στα τοπικά χρονικά από τη Λιμενική Αρχή σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η διαταγή δεν οφείλεται σε προβλήματα αξιόπλου του φερρυ-μπωτ αλλά στο γεγονός ότι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία δεν έχει καταβάλει σε εργαζόμενους διάφορες αποδοχές όπως δώρα Χριστουγέννων και Πάσχα, εργασία , αργιών κ.λπ. Και για το λόγο αυτό έχουν ληφθεί ένορκες καταθέσεις. Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία, δίνεται προσθεσμία 15 ημερών προκειμένου η εταιρεία να εξοφλήσει τις οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις της προς τους εργαζόμενους διαφορετικά το σκάφος θα ακινητοποιηθεί. Να σημειωθεί, ότι για την διαπίστωση των παραβάσεων έγινε επιτόπια έρευνα από τη λιμενική αρχή με λήψη καταθέσεων και είναι η πρώτη φορά που καταγράφεται τέτοιο περιστατικό στην Ηλεία.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δυτική Ελλάδα: Αποκτά Λιμεναρχείο η Κυλλήνη*

Σε Λιμεναρχείο μετατάσσεται το Α' Λιμενικό Τμήμα του Λιμεναρχείου Κατάκολου με έδρα την Κυλλήνη, ύστερα από Προεδρικό Διάταγμα, το οποίο υπογράφουν ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Φώτης Κουβέλης και ο αναπληρωτής Υπουργός Οικονομικών Γεώργιος Χουλιαράκης.
Η απόφαση του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας εκδόθηκε μετά από πρόταση του Υπουργού Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής και του αναπληρωτή Υπουργού Οικονομικών.
Η μετάταξη του Α' Λιμενικού Τμήματος του Λιμεναρχείου Κατάκολου σε Λιμεναρχείο κρίθηκε αναγκαία με στόχο την περαιτέρω αναβάθμιση των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών του Λιμενικού Σώματος-Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής στην Κυλλήνη, η οποία αποτελεί σημαντικό διαμετακομιστικό κέντρο, ιδιαίτερα κατά την τουριστική περίοδο.
Η αρμοδιότητα του Λιμεναρχείου Κυλλήνης καθορίζεται στους λιμένες και όρμους και στην κατά νόμο χερσαία περιοχή αρμοδιότητας του Λιμενικού Σώματος-Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής με την αντίστοιχη χωρική θάλασσα και συγκεκριμένα:
Από την ¶κρα Κουνουπέλι του νομού Ηλείας προς βορρά μέχρι και την παραλία Παλούκι Αμαλιάδας, τη νησίδα Καυκαλίδα, καθώς και τις παρακείμενες βραχονησίδες.

ΠΗΓΗ

----------

